# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  دانلود کتاب سوکت پروگرامینگ فارسی

## Yunas Farhadnia

اب سوکت پروگرامینگ به زبان سی ( تالیف خودم ) رو که خیلی از هکر ها و دوست داران امنیت شبکه و همین طور متخصصین سیستم عامل بکارشون میاد رو به صورت کاملا آزاد برای دانلود گذاشتم هدفم از این کار آغاز یه پروژه کاملا باز متن برای نگارش اولین کتاب باز متن ایرانه کسانی که دوست دارن در این پروژه شرکت کنن می تونن همین جا اعلام امادگی کنن و با دانلود کتاب و مطالعه اون و همینطور اضافه کردن بخش های دیگه بهش و حذف اشکالاتش در پیشبرد این پروژه کمک کن انشالله اگه همه چیز خوب پیش بره شاید تا چند ماه دیگه بتونیم با همکاری هم اولین کتاب باز متن ایران رو چاپ کنیم…
کتاب رو می تونید از این آدرس دریافت کنید: http://protux.wordpress.com/

----------


## EMANOEL

با تشکر :شیطان:  :شیطان:

----------


## DataMaster

اون لينك دانلودش مشكل داره
وقتي ميزنم دانلود كنه صفحه خطا ميده

----------


## smile17

بخش سوكت پروگرامينگ كتاب مهندسي اينترنت نوشته ي احسان ملكيان هم مي تواند مورد توجه علاقه مندان قرار گيرد

----------


## hesamsalehnamadi

دوست من لینکت مشکل داره نمیشه دانلود کرد

----------


## behradarya

> دوست من لینکت مشکل داره نمیشه دانلود کرد


این آدرس برای دانلوده؟
لطفا چک کن.
مرسی

----------


## Delphi Coder

از دوستانی که این کتاب رو دانلود کردن کسی می تونه اونو upload کنه؟
لینکی که در این تاپیک گذاشته شده دیگه معتبر نیست.

----------


## zahra111

این لینک مشکل داره. Yunas Farhadnia  چرا  جواب نمیدی. همه می گن مشکل داره. یه جای دیگه upload کن.

----------


## Yunas Farhadnia

شرمنده من زیاد اینجا سر نمیزنم
امشب مجددا آپلود می کنم.

----------


## Delphi-Man

خب پس کو دوست عزیز آپلود نکردی؟

----------


## gavanbakht

برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه socket programming
http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?t=13455

مقاله ای فارسی در رابطه با برنامه نویسی سوکت (Soket programing)
http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ead.php?t=6532


socket programming
http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?p=30552

----------


## adinochestva

اينجا آپلود كردم ;)
http://rapidshare.com/files/23435103...Programing.zip

----------


## Unknownlive

ایا قصد گسترش کتاب را دارید و می خواهید روش کار کنید؟اگه بخواهیم کمک کنیم مثلا باید چی کار کنیم؟

----------


## heartshunter

من هم اینجا آپلود کردم , مینونید دانلود کنید

* لینک دانلود*

----------


## tootfarangi7

> اينجا آپلود كردم ;)
> http://rapidshare.com/files/23435103...Programing.zip


این که میگه خرابه.
مارو سر کار گذاشتی دوست عزیز.
بابا این همه سایتها اپلود با لینک مستقیم.
اخه چرا کار کاربرها رو سخت می کنید.

----------


## 87462119

نمیشه دانلود کرد تجدید نظر بفرمایید

----------


## Delphi Coder

لینکی که جناب heartshunter زدن هنوز یعنی الان که دارم پست مینویسم کار میکنه.

----------


## SaeidSsa

نشد که بشه  :متفکر:

----------


## behyal

شما از سال 87 هنوز نتونستید این کتاب رو بدست مردم برسونید
نکنه سر کاریه

----------


## BahmanDB

> اب سوکت پروگرامینگ به زبان سی ( تالیف خودم ) رو که خیلی از هکر ها و دوست داران امنیت شبکه و همین طور متخصصین سیستم عامل بکارشون میاد رو به صورت کاملا آزاد برای دانلود گذاشتم هدفم از این کار آغاز یه پروژه کاملا باز متن برای نگارش اولین کتاب باز متن ایرانه کسانی که دوست دارن در این پروژه شرکت کنن می تونن همین جا اعلام امادگی کنن و با دانلود کتاب و مطالعه اون و همینطور اضافه کردن بخش های دیگه بهش و حذف اشکالاتش در پیشبرد این پروژه کمک کن انشالله اگه همه چیز خوب پیش بره شاید تا چند ماه دیگه بتونیم با همکاری هم اولین کتاب باز متن ایران رو چاپ کنیم…
> کتاب رو می تونید از این آدرس دریافت کنید: http://protux.wordpress.com/


دوست عزیز میشه این کتاب رو دوباره اپلود بفرمایید ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## taghvajou

:اشتباه:  هی! شاید این جمعه آپلود کند شاید!

----------


## Alay102

> من هم اینجا آپلود کردم , مینونید دانلود کنید
> 
> * لینک دانلود*


اخوی این آدرس کار می کنه ، نیاز به آپلود مجدد نیست !
من همین الان دانلود کردم ...

----------


## hosein384

مرسی لینکت خوب بود
دوستان میشه دانلود کرد اگر خطا داد با راست کلیک دانلود کنید.

----------


## M_Tavakoli_70

با عرض سلام مرسی از مطلب خوبتون

----------


## alirat

link moshkel dare  :گیج:

----------


## Reza1607

براتون تو برنامه نویس آپ کردم

----------


## reza_edu

لينك سركاري؟

----------


## white tower

http://www.4shared.com/document/a0AF...ing_By_Ex.html
فارسی نیست خارجیه

----------


## soosoolmashti

the author has deleted this log  :شیطان:

----------


## tavakoli.elec

این هم به ترتیب لینک کتاب socketprogramming در C , C#‎‎ :
http://ifile.it/fstwzc/1558608265.rar
http://ifile.it/br84tm/0124660517.rar

----------


## persian_bigboy

**

 The authors have deleted this blog. The content is no longer available.
 You can create your own free blog on WordPress.com.

----------


## naderma

برو بچ شدیدا راست میگن!
رفیق یکاری بکن !
جایی آپلود کن که راحت در دسترس دوستان قرار بگیره :کف کرده!:

----------


## peyman68_2005

down loadd mishe hich moshkeli nadare

----------


## sobhan1990

دانلود کنید:

http://upload.tinsonline.com/uploads...rogramming.rar

----------


## hosein384

خوب بود عزیز
دانلود کردم مرسی

----------

